# Sticky  Puppies - Temperament and drives



## MaggieRoseLee

Temperament - German Shepherd Guide

Interesting article! :wub:


----------



## carmspack

Very interesting . LOVE the article.

I like this part "Yes, it's true. Temperament is a function of genetics. It is inherited, not developed. A dog's core temperament never changes. Some behaviors can be modified through training, but the temperament itself never changes. For example, a high energy dervish of a dog isn't going to learn to be a laid back, low energy dog. But, the dog can be taught to control his energy, to an extent.

Most dog owners absolutely refuse to believe this. If I only had a dollar for every time someone has told me "It's all in how they're raised!" ... No, it's not. It's all in how their DNA came together. A dog with foul temperament will always be a dog with foul temperament, no matter how wonderful the environment. A dog with sound, stable temperament will always be a sound stable dog, even in a lousy environment.

Good early handling, training and socialization will help develop desirable traits in the dog, but those traits have to be there."

How many have taken a shy and retiring pup with the idea that he will be okay , it is a matter of socializing , and then he will become self-confident and outgoing. It just doesn't work that way .
A pup at 8 weeks of age pretty much shows you the dog . 

I have never liked the Volhard test . "Don't be rolling over and pinning other people's puppies, please." Yeah. This part always bothered me . There was a time when every potential owner , usually pet would want to do the Volhard . So what do you do let 4 or 5 people run a rough shod "test" flipping the dog and holding it ? I do NOT think so . I will show you in the dynamics of the dog , free and in motion and responsive to a situation and explain what might be going on. 

"has demonstrated all defense, all the time, despite the fact that he has excellent prey drive, it is not accessible to him under the stress of bitework. Watching Thunder do bitework is a lot like observing primal scream therapy. It's stressful and exhausting for him "

Yeah, yet the owner thinks the dog is a super tough hard protective dog . Dogs that won't out because that is the safety zone , misinterpreted for high drive . What drive though.


----------



## Gretchen

This looks like a great resource. I just emailed to myself so I can read in depth later.
Thanks!


----------



## boomer11

Wow incredibly well written and informative article. It's like the writer reads this board and puts everyone's questions into that article. This should be a sticky. 

I love the part where it says owners bend reality like their dog "protecting" them from a stranger wearing a weird hat. You see that type of excuse ALL THE TIME. 

Also agree you can definitely tell what kind of dog you have at 8 weeks old.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

:bump:


----------



## Nic_Shepherd

Good read. I love my pup. Great prey drive. Solid nerves. He will be a great companion and protector. He wants to play basically every waking moment. It's good for me because he's helping motivate me to be more active. He's everything I hoped he would be.


----------



## pashana

very good article, getting things. was unsure why my pup is not like showing any of defence drive, now I know she has been given plenty of that "prey flushing bark". Shes also a High rank drive dog for I know it for sure, and im totally newbie with gsd since havent owned any before my pup now, still thinking shes much easier and rocksteady comparing my old shepherd which was like fearful of anything and everything.

But enlighten me, there were speaks about the "treshold". Does that mean like when dog reacts enviroment, but not anyway aggressive or fearful, is that like "low treshold"? 
cause the high treshold was like the dog who just slept?

are speaking my pup now, but she really reacts on everything and does not sleep anyway, just night. She doesnt bark or growl or anything, just wants to go to see everything what is happening. giving her a bone and cares nothing then


----------



## BlueFalc0n

A most excellent read. Thanks for sharing that article.
.


----------



## elf5

great article, thanks for sharing


----------



## goneridin2

carmspack said:


> Very interesting . LOVE the article.
> 
> I like this part "Yes, it's true. Temperament is a function of genetics. It is inherited, not developed. A dog's core temperament never changes. Some behaviors can be modified through training, but the temperament itself never changes. For example, a high energy dervish of a dog isn't going to learn to be a laid back, low energy dog. But, the dog can be taught to control his energy, to an extent.
> 
> Most dog owners absolutely refuse to believe this. If I only had a dollar for every time someone has told me "It's all in how they're raised!" ... No, it's not. It's all in how their DNA came together. A dog with foul temperament will always be a dog with foul temperament, no matter how wonderful the environment. A dog with sound, stable temperament will always be a sound stable dog, even in a lousy environment.
> 
> Good early handling, training and socialization will help develop desirable traits in the dog, but those traits have to be there."
> 
> How many have taken a shy and retiring pup with the idea that he will be okay , it is a matter of socializing , and then he will become self-confident and outgoing. It just doesn't work that way .
> A pup at 8 weeks of age pretty much shows you the dog .
> 
> I have never liked the Volhard test . "Don't be rolling over and pinning other people's puppies, please." Yeah. This part always bothered me . There was a time when every potential owner , usually pet would want to do the Volhard . So what do you do let 4 or 5 people run a rough shod "test" flipping the dog and holding it ? I do NOT think so . I will show you in the dynamics of the dog , free and in motion and responsive to a situation and explain what might be going on.
> 
> "has demonstrated all defense, all the time, despite the fact that he has excellent prey drive, it is not accessible to him under the stress of bitework. Watching Thunder do bitework is a lot like observing primal scream therapy. It's stressful and exhausting for him "
> 
> Yeah, yet the owner thinks the dog is a super tough hard protective dog . Dogs that won't out because that is the safety zone , misinterpreted for high drive . What drive though.


I’m new to this forum. I would love to read ‘the article’ but don’t see any links or inserts. Am I missing something?


----------

